# Good MMA clubs in Thailand



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I think a few people on here train in Thailand so I was wondering if you know of any GOOD MMA camps / gyms in and around Bangkok, for those that saw my other thread my mate out there is keen to get along to a few places and see the standard. He's going to the Helio Soneca place in BK for some BJJ but we need to have a look at what people are offering as an all round package out there.

On a side note I'm the most jealous man in the world, Ben gets to train for Â£1.20 per day with a private Muay Thai teacher, earns more than he did over here and is going off for training in the name of research... the jammy git....


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.tigermuaythai.com/

That's a good one, but it's in Phuket


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye, Ben's booking in there in Feb I think, he's got 2 months in BK coming up so we need to find something there for him.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> http://www.tigermuaythai.com/
> 
> That's a good one, but it's in Phuket


Only one i've heard of too.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good for us then, hopefully we can get something together as an alternative if we can get a decent trainer or two, that, I think may be more of a challenge....


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

A guy at my gym went out there just for grappling . He didnt do any thai at all (strange). Ill find out where he trained.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, that'd be a great help


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.bangkokfightclub.com/


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Theres so many places out there, with a large proportion of the country speaking English its pretty easy finding what you want. in a city the size of Bangkok theres probably 10-15 training academies that have a decent standard, just aren't on googles search results.

The tiger place in phuket is one i've looked into and thought about going to myself, as I prefer Phuket as a destination over Bangkok which is rather over populated. it seems more tranquil, karate kid style of a place with limited distractions. Bangkok well my love for ladyboy's kept me distracted there 

Why not go to Brazil if its just the ground game that you're planning on learning?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

This was for my Bus partner Ben mate, he lives out there and wanted to get some training in as he's in BK for a couple of months and wanted to check out the clubs there, in some ways it's for research as we're thinking of building a camp over there.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh, try and email John Barwell [email protected]

He runs a few mma/thai retail stores from Thailand, has contacts with training camps and so on.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

has anyone trained in tiger muay thai or know of anyone who has been there? thinkin of going next week


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Know a few guys who have been and they like it. I also know that Alan belcher of the UFC recently went to TMT for a month to train muay thai before his UFC 88 fight, theres some vids knocking about on youtube of that.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

turns out, jon Fitch is training there at the min and hes doing a free seminar next week, might as well show my face! adios amigos


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

I am looking to do something like this, but the flights are like 700 quid in jan, is this about right? Where is a good place to look for flights cheap?

Thanks,


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.sinbi-muaythai.com/

http://www.mmaphuket.com/

http://www.rawaimuaythai.com

Those are decent I have been told by friends, my friends keep telling me to go to tiger for a month though ....

Anyone else planning on going next year ? Wouldnt mind someone goin with me


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.netflights.com/index.asp every time!!! I paid 550 this time round and that was expensive I reckon, Dec Jan will be expansive though I reckon as they are peak months and have big celebrations going on so a lot of travellers


----------

